# Domain Umleitung



## vpns2000 (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo @all,
ist es möglich wenn man eingibt www.domain1.com das man dann weitergeleitet wird auf www.xhost.com/ordner aber so das dann nicht die domain "xhost" sonder die Startdomain stehen bleibt.

Versucht habe ich es über die Weiterleitungsoption aber dann steht die domain xhost drinn und nicht mehr die start domain.

Bitte um hilfe und Info wie ich das realisieren kann.

DANKE


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2008)

Ja, das geht mittels Apache Rewrite Rules:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12783


----------



## vpns2000 (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,
also ich habe die Suche benutzt, aber das Problem ist folgendes:
ich habe Domain1 von der ich dann in eine andere Domain2/ordner gehen will.
also so das wenn ich http://www.forum1.com eingebe ich dann zu https://www.forum2.com/ordner komme.
Beide Domains sind aber vollwertige Domainen mit jeweils einen Eigenen User usw..

Der Grund dafür ist das ich nur für Domaine2 ein gültiges Zertifikat habe und ich aber dieses auch für eine andere Domain nutzen möchte.

Ich hoffe das ich es jetzt richtig erzählt habe.

DANKE
LG


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2008)

Die Lösung habe ich oben gepostet.


----------



## vpns2000 (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,
also wenn ich den Link richtig verstanden habe dann ist das nur eine weiterleitung auf unterordner in einer Domain.

Ich habe aber 1 Domain die www.forum1.com heist und auch einen Webspace hat.
Dann habe ich noch die Domain www.forum2.com die ebenfalls einen Webspace hat, aber auch das Zertifikat besitzt.

beide Domainen besitzen keine Co-Domains.
Nun möchte ich aber unter eingabe von www.forum1.com das ich weitergeleitet werde auf die Domain https://www.forum2.com/ordner ohne das dann im kopf der weitergeleitete name steht.

Also keine weiterleitung in eine Co-Domain und in einen Unterordner einer Domain.

DANKE
LG


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2008)

Die Methode funktioniert auch zur Weiterleitung auf eine andere Domain. Du musst hals nur als Ziel eiine volle URL anstatt des Ordners angeben.

Siehe auch apache Doku zu mod_rewrite:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------

